# AMS advance rebuild kit?



## 91KA24DE-T (Nov 20, 2008)

I am looking at building a KA24DET and am working with a KA that needs to be either rebuilt or just new bearings. I have found that AMS has an advance rebuild kit out and i can even get it for .020 over bore with 8.8:1 compression. I just wanted to get some insight on whether or not this is a good thing to buy or would it be cheaper to piece together my own rebuild kit. The kit comes with:
Choice of Arias STOCK BORE or .020 over Pistons with 8.8:1 Compression Ratio
AMS/Turbo240 Sportsman Series Connecting Rods
Clevite Main and Rod Bearings
Fel-pro Full Engine Gasket Set
Mr. Gasket Copper Exhaust Manifold Gasket 
Arp Main/Head Studs (10mm)
Cometic Head Gasket
All the Necessary Timing Assembly Replacement Parts
For a grand ol total of $1,709.20.

If anyone has bought this or has any insight on this i would love to hear it. If anyone is wondering what I am trying to get out of it, I am trying to get around 350 to the rear wheels. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like a decent kit using quality parts. The rods however come from overseas; possibly from Japan; they claim the rods are good for up to 550 HP.


----------

